# Missing Maggie



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

It has been four months since I lost my precious Maggie. I am still heart broken over losing her. She would have been 11 in June so she was about one month shy of her 11th birthday before she passed away. 
I have lost my best friend, i spent all day with her ....she was by my side always. I am at a loss without her and I feel so lost without her. 
How do I cope with losing her ? My life doesn't feel complete and I feel so empty. I loved her more then some family members. So I am at a bit of a loss without her in my life.

Thanks for listening .....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Most of us here understand your devastation. It is very hard when it feels like a part of yourself has been ripped away. You will always miss her but eventually it starts to hurt less intensely. I ask this gently, have you thought of getting another Golden? One dog never replaces the other but I think it helps fill the empty spot in your heart and home. When I have just lost one of my dogs I think "I don't ever want to go through this again, I am done with having dogs." Then I get to the place where I realize I can't be completely happy without one. Everyone's time needed to deal with this loss is different so just be good to yourself. Sending up prayers for comfort and peace for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry you're missing your beautiful Maggie so much, I know the loss of a special dog is very profound. 

There's a saying, Time heals all wounds, and with time it does get better. I read an article that said it's what you do with the time that heals the wounds. 

Maggie will always be a part of you, she will live forever in your heart and the memories you shared will always be with you.


----------



## 204408 (Jul 24, 2019)

My heart goes out to you on losing your sweet Maggie - I had a similar experience. He was also with me all day and I also loved him way more than I even liked a lot of humans. I told him every day that he was a way better person than most people.

It took me at least 6 months before I stopped crying every single day - I considered therapy. Some days I would totally lose my composure and start sobbing uncontrollably - thank goodness I telecommute.

It seems to me that the amount of time it takes to transition into fond memories from sadness can be lengthy when your girl was highly integrated into every hour of your day. Be kind to yourself, create a photo album with real photos perhaps, frame a few favorite pictures, and don't ever feel bad for how you feel or how long it takes to feel better. In time, you will figure out what things will bring you joy again. Until then let yourself grieve and work through your sadness - its not weird to feel empty and at a loss, and you are not alone.


----------



## Cornwall (Aug 10, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. Maggie must have been a wonderful best friend. I don't think there is a timeline for grief, just like there is no measure for the love you feel. Grief isn't something to be solved. Be as kind to yourself as you can. Few people will understand and only you know what makes you feel okay - okay is the best you can hope for initially. People say it gets better, but again, that's personal. Four months really isn't very long when your friend was your everything.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. It's three weeks today for me and I've cried every day. Sometimes, already, my heart is smiling when I think of my Luke -- just a little and it's a weak smile. He brought such joy. He was with me always -- I wasn't working during Luke's life and I took him with me everywhere I could. It's such a blessing to share that bond with a Golden. I'm so, so thankful he didn't suffer greatly.

The void is just awful -- too big to describe -- but I hope your heart finds peace and joy in the memory of Maggie. Take time to grieve. Crying helps to release it. I sing a song I used to sing to Luke so I won't forget it and I've written it down in my journal just to be sure I don't. I'm sure Maggie loved you as much as you love her and I feel you will see her again one day.


----------



## Wojnicki1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Sophie 4 days ago. I don't know when these tears will stop. I keep telling myself what a wonderful experience it was to have her in my life for 14 years. I am finding it helps to talk about it. The emptiness without her is unbelievable. Knowing there are so many people who understand and support you really does help. I am sending you my prayers for healing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wiped away a few tears as I read each post.


----------



## codyfan (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss. We just had our 13-year-old Cody pass to Rainbow Bridge on Sunday. I knew he was in pain and ready, but we cried all day.


Afterwards, it was even harder. I hardly slept, and when I went downstairs for water, I grabbed his collar and kissed it. I knew it would be difficult but my grief is unbearable right now. I hope time helps you and me.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just reading about Cody and Maggie brings tears to my eyes. We lost both our girls in 2017 and still grieve for them. Our sweet boy Dudley is now 18 months and brought us back from despair. Still we never forget. I hope you both will heal and remember the good times again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

codyfan-I'm so sorry for your loss of Cody. 
Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## codyfan (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you. Cody was our first dog, so the process was completely new. I knew it would be hard, but never imagined it would be this hard.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> codyfan-I'm so sorry for your loss of Cody.
> Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - I think the hurt never goes, but we do get a little bit better of dealing with it. Try and remember the good times you had - I know that is not always easy - but those memories will see you through the dark days ahead.

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS, WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO


----------

